
iOS 11 GM urls were leaked to 9to5mac and macrumors - julien_c
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/09/10/bbc-confirmation
======
Jonnax
>What I’m saying is they quite possibly didn’t even know just how many little
things, things I won’t mention here for the sake of DF readers who are trying
to stay spoiler-free for Tuesday’s event, were spoiled by this leak. That
person should be ashamed of themselves, and should be very worried when their
phone next rings.

This is a bit of an extreme reaction for what is essentially spoilers for a
company's product launch happening in days.

Does this person work for Apple? They seem way too invested.

~~~
ballenf
No, but he did invent Markdown:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Gruber](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Gruber)

I think his indignation is based on principle of there being a person working
for Apple, being paid by Apple, who would bite the hand that feeds them.

It's one thing to dig into publicly released beta's, etc. but another to
violate all manner of confidentiality guarantees you voluntarily signed.
Someone who can get hired at Apple, can get hired at any number of places --
they're not hurting for work.

I think Gruber's upset both with the engineer and little with Apple for (the
perception of) lowering their hiring standards to allow in such an amoral
individual. But I'm reading a lot into his few words.

------
exikyut
</google>:

[http://9to5mac.com/2017/09/08/ios-11-gm-d22-iphone-8-details](http://9to5mac.com/2017/09/08/ios-11-gm-d22-iphone-8-details)

[http://9to5mac.com/2017/09/08/ios-11-gm-
wallpapers](http://9to5mac.com/2017/09/08/ios-11-gm-wallpapers)

[https://9to5mac.com/2017/09/08/ios-11-gm-leak-seemingly-
leak...](https://9to5mac.com/2017/09/08/ios-11-gm-leak-seemingly-leaks-lte-
apple-watch-with-new-face-and-digital-crown/)

[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/09/first-look-new-
version-...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/09/first-look-new-version-
airpods/)

[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/10/ios11-gm-faceid-
apple-p...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/10/ios11-gm-faceid-apple-
pay-a11/)

[https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/09/ios-11-golden-master-
le...](https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/09/ios-11-golden-master-leaked/)
(mostly same as 1st link)

------
Kayou
I don't get why this leak is a big deal, was there something new in the leak
beside the design of the iPhone X and the "Face Unlock" sensors? These facts
were known for at least a month. Maybe the fact that there will be an LTE
Apple watch? That doesn't seem too much damaging to me.

~~~
Tsiklon
I think it's more the public embarrassment and loss of face from the leak
before their big press conference than actual damage to the company.
Especially since they have "doubled down on secrecy".

Regardless, someone is super fired as a result of this.

------
zegl
Why leak it one day before the event? Seems stupid and dangerous to me.

~~~
Analemma_
Gruber said the images were posted to a public URL. The person who leaked the
URL probably wasn’t the same person who posted the images, so before it went
live the leaker had nothing to leak.

------
romanovcode
Plot twist: Apple sends the leak to make a big deal about the "leak" in order
to hype the press-release.

I don't know a single person who would care about this leak.

